# PCOS - Has any of you Ladies conceived



## lisa2308 (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi All,

I was just wondering if anyone has got pregnant through IVF/ICSI/IUI who has PCOS, or naturally, I've had it since I was 24 yrs & prob alot before that, we have been TTC for 6 long years & have had lots of NHS treatment, & have been going Private to The Essex Fertility Centre for 18 months & had 3 IUI's (BFN) & 1 IVF (April 04 BFN), I really need to be assured Ladies do eventually conceive with PCOS?

Thanx for listening.

Love Lisa xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

hi Lisa
i conceived after being told at 24 i needed DE (i have pcos) sadly i m/c at 13 weeks but it was a natural pg. 
my sil has two boys already (no TX) and has just been diagnosed with pcos.
there are several books about pcos and fertility have you read/got any?? 
as i have told my sil (she wants another baby!) pcos makes it difficult to conceive but not impossible.
hope Ive helped 
Dizzi


----------



## lisa2308 (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi Dizzi,

Thankyou, yeah, I have all the PCOS & lots of fertility books, & I know alot about  PCOS, I know it's difficult to conceive but all the posts I read on other sites of all ladies with DH sperm prob or just not ovulating, I don't seem to read postives about PCOS & conceiving, it always happens to others!!! I suppose I want hope! 

Lisa xx


----------



## snickers (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi Lisa,

I was diagnosed with PCOS in 1996, and after having clomid I gave birth to my daughter in 1998.  We have been trying for our second for four years now,.  I have had 2 iui's but BFN.  I am now on Metformin and I am now starting to ovulate on my own, and we are hopefully going to try another IUI later in year.

Snickers xx


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

I also have pcos, i have had 6 iui's all bfn but when we moved to ivf we had abfp on our first cycle.. unfortunately i later m/c but there is hope out there that it can happen.
Ju x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hi Lisa

I have severe PCOS and i conceived with my 2nd lot of IVF. My little boy is now 3. Yes it is hard as we had been trying for 21 years before i fell pregnant.
I took Metformin with my 3rd cycle and we got an astounding 24 eggs. Only had 7 & 4 with the other 2 goes. But i was told to stop taking it when i had ET. I got pregnant But m/c at 5wks 3 days. I still wonder if i had carried on taking it whether the pregnancy would have continued but we will never know.

Good luck, wishing you lots of success.

Love Kim xxx


----------



## lisa2308 (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks Girls for replying, Its kind of give me hope, I don't not really, I am thinking of asking my Private clinic to give me a blood test to check my FSH?, I really can't remember this being done when I was having NHS treatment. Anyone know what FSH level it's suppose to be & if it is high what happens?

Lisa xxxx


----------



## lisa2308 (Apr 4, 2005)

Sorry, I looked at my Zita West book & now know, FSH should be under 8-10. So will have to have a blood test done then

Lisa


----------

